# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise in der Filmkritik: Peter Jacksons neues Meisterwerk



## SandroOdak (11. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise in der Filmkritik: Peter Jacksons neues Meisterwerk* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise in der Filmkritik: Peter Jacksons neues Meisterwerk


----------



## Isa-D (11. Dezember 2012)

Ok, ich habe jetzt den Fehler gemacht, und den Artikel gelesen, mit Glück hab ich das bis Samstag vergessen, um unvoreingenommen den Hobbit sehen zu können


----------



## chbdiablo (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gegenüber diesem HFR sehr kritisch eingestellt. Mal sehn. Sonst würde ich auch sofort ins Kino rennen, was ich sonst nur sehr selten mache.


----------



## conaly (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich will den Film gerade wegen (eigentlich einzig und allein wegen) HFR sehn. Denn bei vielen aktuellen 3D Filmen sind mir die 24p einfach zu wenig. Das Bild wirkt oft einfach unscharf und die Bewegungen total abgehackt. Das ist so ne Sache, die mich an der aktuellen Technik seit Jahren nervt. Daher war ich auch so euphorisch, als der Hobbit in 48p angekündigt wurde. Hab meine Karten für Freitag bestellt, bin schon sehr gespannt auf HFR!


----------



## Tut_Ench (11. Dezember 2012)

Man sollte beim Kinobesuch auch darauf achten, ob das Kino wirklich HFR unterstützt, viele Kinos können das nämlich nicht, wie z.B. das Cinestar in Lüneburg oder das C1 in Braunschweig.
Darum gehen wir am Wochenende nach Wolfsburg ins Cinemaxx.

Eine Übersichtsliste aller HFR-Kinos gibts hier
Übersichtskarte aller deutschen HFR 3D-Kinos


----------



## a-v-a (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte jetzt einen Score erwartet, so um die 86,45341 und daneben einen Meinungskasten: "Leider kommt es nicht an die Referenz Inception heran weil Gandalfs Stab nicht so toll leuchtet wie Lukes Lichtschwert."


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde morgen Abend reingehen, bin mal gespannt. Bleibt zu hoffen das mir die HFR nicht den Film kaputt macht :-/
Ich befürchte allerdings das ich etwas enttäuscht sein werde, allein schon weil meine Erwartungen wegen den HdR Filmen exorbitant hoch sind.


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Dezember 2012)

@
chbdiablo  aka Christian  

das wird super film^^


----------



## belakor602 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich versteh es immer noch nicht. HFR = High Frame Rates. Ich lese nirgendswo High Resolution Rates oder ähnliches also woher die Geschichte mit dem schärferen Bild?
Wenn ich Battlefield 3 auf nem Laptop mit 15 fps zocke und dann auf meinen Standpc mit den selben Einstellungen mit 30 fps wirds auch nicht schärfer, bloß FLÜSSIGER. Also entweder steckt hinter HFR mehr als nur doppelte Frames oder eure Augen haben euch einen Streich gespielt lieber Sandro Odak


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (11. Dezember 2012)

@belakor602:
wenn du im nem Kinofilm mit klassischen 24fps sitzt und es kommt ein schneller Kameraschwenk, dann wird das bild unsauber, verwaschen, ausgefranst, wie auch immer...
jedenfalls hast du keine schönen klaren scharfen Kanten mehr.
das bessert sich dann jetzt beim Hobbit.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (12. Dezember 2012)

Werd mir den Film auch Freitag Abend mit HFR 3D anschauen, leider nicht früher, da keine guten Plätze mehr für morgen und Donnerstag frei waren^^... etwas den vorverkauf verpennt.
Bin sehr sehr gespannt über die neue HFR Technologie. Steh dem ganzen aber bisher sehr positiv gegenüber und lass mich dann Freitag überraschen. Das mit den CGI Effekten befürchte ich zwar auch etwas, aber denke die Vorteile überwiegen einfach. Nur für Billigproduktionen wird das wohl eher nix, da man Fehler und billige Effekte sicher einfacher sehen wird.

So, muss noch die zweite Hälfte des Buchs lesen  Also gn8.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Dezember 2012)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich versteh es immer noch nicht. HFR = High Frame Rates. Ich lese nirgendswo High Resolution Rates oder ähnliches also woher die Geschichte mit dem schärferen Bild?
> Wenn ich Battlefield 3 auf nem Laptop mit 15 fps zocke und dann auf meinen Standpc mit den selben Einstellungen mit 30 fps wirds auch nicht schärfer, bloß FLÜSSIGER. Also entweder steckt hinter HFR mehr als nur doppelte Frames oder eure Augen haben euch einen Streich gespielt lieber Sandro Odak


 
weil es flüssiger wird wird es doch schärfer.  Dann würde es ja auch keinen Unterschied machen, ob man jetzt ein Spiel mit 20 oder 60 fps zockt.


----------



## Triplezer0 (12. Dezember 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> weil es flüssiger wird wird es doch schärfer.  Dann würde es ja auch keinen Unterschied machen, ob man jetzt ein Spiel mit 20 oder 60 fps zockt.


 
ist genau dasselbe mit 120 hertz bildschirmen, es geht nicht um die schärfe des bildes an sich sondern um die schärfe der bewegungen, die beträchtlich steigt.

Macht ja auch sinn, eine aufgenomme bewegung besteht schließlich nur aus aneinander gereihten bildern. Mehr bilder = mehr schärfe.


----------



## SandroOdak (12. Dezember 2012)

blaCk-SourCe schrieb:


> @belakor602:
> wenn du im nem Kinofilm mit klassischen 24fps sitzt und es kommt ein schneller Kameraschwenk, dann wird das bild unsauber, verwaschen, ausgefranst, wie auch immer...
> jedenfalls hast du keine schönen klaren scharfen Kanten mehr.
> das bessert sich dann jetzt beim Hobbit.


 
What he said!


----------



## Briareos (12. Dezember 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> So, muss noch die zweite Hälfte des Buchs lesen  Also gn8.


 Na das wird aber auch langsam Zeit. ^^

Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt wie das HFR ausschaut. Den Vergleich der Optik mit "billigen Fernsehproduktionen" habe ich schon öfters gelesen ... nun ja, abwarten. Allerdings kann ich mich daran erinnern wie ich vor drei Jahren unseren neuen Fernseher zum ersten Mal eingeschaltet habe. In der Standardeinstellung sah digitales HD wirklich wirklich scharf aus ... gleichzeitig wirkten "Monk" & Co. im Gesamtbild betrachtet wie eine billige Seifenoper. Zu Hause kann ich diese Einstellungen ja verändern ...

Aber schau'n mer mal ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich bin gegenüber diesem HFR sehr kritisch eingestellt. Mal sehn. Sonst würde ich auch sofort ins Kino rennen, was ich sonst nur sehr selten mache.


 
Ich bin dem auch etwas kritisch eingestellt. Ich glaube, dass es besser ist, Filme nur in 24fps aufzunehmen. Wenn durch die höhere Framerate und all dem Wischiwaschi das Bild noch schärfer wird und man Computereffekte tatsächlich, wie im Artikel beschrieben, als solche auch noch schneller erkennt, könnte das einen womöglich herausragend guten Film kaputt machen und ihn wie eine billige B-Movie-Produktion wirken lassen. Dann geht die Illusion flöten.


----------



## masto-don (12. Dezember 2012)

48 fps ist ürbigens nix neues, das gab es schon bei bestimmten filmen in manchen imax kinos.

"Peter Jackson selbst sagt darüber, dass der Wechsel von 24 zu 48 Frames mit dem Wechsel von Schallplatte auf CD zu vergleichen sei."

dann müsste das bild ja schlechter sein!


----------



## Vordack (12. Dezember 2012)

masto-don schrieb:


> dann müsste das bild ja schlechter sein!



Ist es doch (es wirkt "billig")


----------



## TheChicky (12. Dezember 2012)

Wieso wird in der Kritik ständig vom "Meisterwerk" gesprochen, wenn an praktisch jeder Stelle der Kritik betont wird, dass der Film (erwartungsgemäß) deutliche Schwächen hat und ganz und gar kein Meisterwerk ist?

Zugeständnis an die HDR und PJ-Fanboys?


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich war eben drin und bin vollkommen zufrieden. Der Hobbit ist ein genialer Film geworden, der zwar kleinere Mankos hat, aber einen eingefleischten Tolkien Fan wie mich vollkommen glücklich gemacht hat.
Mit der Technik hatte ich ebenfalls keine Probleme, Kritken wie die absolut lächerliche vom Stern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde schreib ich noch was in den Film-Thread


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. Dezember 2012)

So, hab ihn mir gestern angeschaut (3D HFR) und muss sagen, sowohl Technik als auch Story haben mich begeistert. Es war mein erster Film in 3D weshalb ich keinen Vergleichswert gegenüber normal 3D und 3D HFR habe. Erstaunlich welchen Detailgrad und Schärfe die Technik mittlerweile erreicht hat, ich wusste teilweise nicht wo ich zuerst hinschauen soll! Im vorfelt habe ich bereits gelesen, dass einigen Leuten wohl schlecht geworden sei durch die ungewohnte Bildwiederholrate, dies kann ich hier nicht bestätigen. Es war zu Beginn zwar ungewohnt aber nach gefühlten 5 min hatte ich keine Probleme mit meinen Augen der Szenerie zu folgen.
Zur Story lässt sich sagen, dass hier sehr gut der Sprung von einem Kinderbuch zu einem eher erwachseneren Film gelungen ist. Natürlich nicht dem Buche treu aber dennoch nachvollziehbar und ohne Lücken. Auch das Ende, ohne hier zu Spoilern, fand ich angemessen.  ich für mich bin gespannt auf die Teile 2 und 3! Schade nur, dass es noch so lange hin ist...


----------



## mucka24 (14. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir den Film auch gestern angeschaut, und kann ihn für nur weiterempfehlen. Das weitgehende Fehlen von Farbfiltern und die erhöhte Bildfrequenz benötigen zwar etwas Gewöhnung, aber nach kurzer Zeit fühlt man sich mittendrin. HFR ist meiner Meinung nach ein  Gewinn. 

Zu den Szenen die "billig wirken": Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Beleuchtung der jew. Szenen und fehlenden Farbfiltern, ist also "handwerklich" bedingt und Geschmackssache. 

Zur Story/Atmosphäre : Wir (alle HdR begeistert) waren doch sehr enttäuscht, dass der Film so schnell zu Ende war


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Dezember 2012)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht dem Buche treu aber dennoch nachvollziehbar und ohne Lücken.


 
Nicht dem Buche treu würde ich so nicht sagen. Insgesamt ist der Film dem Buch sogar sehr treu.
Jackson musste natürlich Stoff reinbringen, der so im Buch nicht vorkam oder nur kurz erwähnt wurde, aber alle diese Szenen beruhen auf tatsächliche Aufzeichnungen von Tolkien und sind somit sehr passend.
Und die paar Szenen aus dem Buch, die von Jackson verändert wurden, wurden eben etwas logischer gemacht, damit sie für den Zuschauer mehr Sinn ergeben. So z.B. Die Troll-Szene die ja im Buch ein bisschen anders war.
Meiner Meinung nach hat Jackson das bisher gezeigt perfekt umgesetzt, sowohl für Fans als auch für normale Zuschauer.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (14. Dezember 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nicht dem Buche treu würde ich so nicht sagen. Insgesamt ist der Film dem Buch sogar sehr treu.
> Jackson musste natürlich Stoff reinbringen, der so im Buch nicht vorkam oder nur kurz erwähnt wurde, aber alle diese Szenen beruhen auf tatsächliche Aufzeichnungen von Tolkien und sind somit sehr passend.
> Und die paar Szenen aus dem Buch, die von Jackson verändert wurden, wurden eben etwas logischer gemacht, damit sie für den Zuschauer mehr Sinn ergeben. So z.B. Die Troll-Szene die ja im Buch ein bisschen anders war.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat Jackson das bisher gezeigt perfekt umgesetzt, sowohl für Fans als auch für normale Zuschauer.


 Genau das meinte ich eigentlich mit "nicht dem Buch treu", verbessser "nicht hundertprozent dem Buch treu" was den Verlauf der Geschichte angeht. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass für eine Umsezung auf die Leinwand die Story abgeändert werden muss. Habe ich auch nicht als negativ Punkt angekreidet, es war lediglich eine Feststellung.  Ein toller Film der Lust auf mehr macht und bei dem ich garnicht aus dem Saal gehen wollte nachdem es, fürs erste, zuende war. Vor allem kam es mir garnicht wie knapp 3 Stunden vor!


----------



## stawacz (14. Dezember 2012)

hab ihn mir heut auch angesehen und fand ihn klasse,,man kan jetzt schon erahnen welche bögen im laufe der teile gespannt werden zur ersten trilogie...an manchen stellen allerdings fand ich ihn ein wenig gestreckt,,ich glaub ne halbe std weniger hätte dem film nicht schlecht getan


----------



## Kratos333 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hammerfilm! War heute im Kino
Kann teil2 kaum erwarten


----------



## Maiernator (16. Dezember 2012)

Man der Film war so schlecht, hätte am liebsten mein Popcorn gegen die Leinwand geworfen. Entweder werde ich alt oder ich hab nen anderen Streifen als ihr gesehen. Geschmacksache eben.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. Dezember 2012)

Fans vom Herrn der Ringe bekommen genau dass, was sie wollen, nämlich einen neuen Trip in diese genial ausgetüftelte Fantasy-Welt und das Wiedersehen mit alten bekannten und einigen neuen Charakteren. Das ist aber auch eines der (kleinen) Probleme dieses Films: Der Wow-Effekt, der einem beim Gucken der ersten Triologie noch überkam und man sich fragte, ob man Mittelerde genialer filmisch umsetzen kann, ist nicht mehr vorhanden. Man erwartet halt dieses Bombast-Effekt-Kino, bekommt dieses auch geboten, aber es ist keine neue Filmerfahrung mehr. Das zweite Problem ist, dass die Story längst nicht so episch ist. Wo "damals" die ultimative Auseinandersetzung Gut gegen Böse stattfand, ists diesmal nur eine Schatzsucher-Story, die einen nicht hundertprozentig packen kann.
Davon abgesehen, wird Unterhaltungskino in Perfektion geboten. Eine sehr gute Einführung, die meiner Ansicht nach noch zu kurz ist, dabei die Verzahnung zu den anderen Filmen, das Treffen in Bruchtal, wo auch noch viele Andeutungen und Verknüpfungen zum Herrn der Ringe gemacht werden...super. Die Erzählungen des Buches werden filmisch sinnvoll erweitert, das Tempo ist immer genau richtig, und humorvolle Einlagen lockern das ganze im richtigen Maße auf.

*9/10*


----------



## Stormtroop93 (16. Dezember 2012)

mucka24 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Film auch gestern angeschaut, und kann ihn für nur weiterempfehlen. Das weitgehende Fehlen von Farbfiltern und die erhöhte Bildfrequenz benötigen zwar etwas Gewöhnung, aber nach kurzer Zeit fühlt man sich mittendrin. HFR ist meiner Meinung nach ein  Gewinn.
> 
> Zu den Szenen die "billig wirken": Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Beleuchtung der jew. Szenen und fehlenden Farbfiltern, ist also "handwerklich" bedingt und Geschmackssache.
> 
> Zur Story/Atmosphäre : Wir (alle HdR begeistert) waren doch sehr enttäuscht, dass der Film so schnell zu Ende war


 


Kann den Film auch weiterempfehlen. Wirklich super gemacht. HFR war der Hammer. 

Für mich war auch das einzige Enttäuschende das "schnelle" Ende des Films


----------



## Enisra (16. Dezember 2012)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Man der Film war so schlecht, hätte am liebsten mein Popcorn gegen die Leinwand geworfen. Entweder werde ich alt oder ich hab nen anderen Streifen als ihr gesehen. Geschmacksache eben.


 
Das dürfte auch reichlich exklusiv sein und ich würde nicht wirklich versuchen das so mit "Meinung" zu rechtfertigen, manchmal hat man auch einfach keine Ahnung, tatsächlich, denn ich bezweifel das der Film werder objektiv noch subjektiv auf dem Niveau eines Filmes von Syfy//The Asylum//Battlefield Earth oder was sonst so auf Tele5 läuft ist


----------



## FeydBraybrook (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Tolkien "Der Herr der Ringe Teil 0" hätte schreiben wollen, hätte er es sicher getan. Hat er aber nicht. Der Hobbit wurde auch erst im Nachhinein zur "Vorgeschichte" der "HdR"-Trilogie deklariert. Für sich genommen, ohne Bezug zum Herrn der Ringe, funktioniert der Film deshalb ganz gut und entwickelt an so mancher Stelle seinen Zauber. Sobald ich aber Galadriels Falten sehe, die in der 11 Jahre alten "Fortsetzung" jugendbedingt aber noch gar nicht da sind, wache ich aus dem Zauber auf und merke: das Buch war nie als Prequel gedacht und das merkt man dem Film auch an. 

http://feydbraybrook.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/der-hobbit-herr-der-ringe-teil-0/


----------



## Maiernator (16. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das dürfte auch reichlich exklusiv sein und ich würde nicht wirklich versuchen das so mit "Meinung" zu rechtfertigen, manchmal hat man auch einfach keine Ahnung, tatsächlich, denn ich bezweifel das der Film werder objektiv noch subjektiv auf dem Niveau eines Filmes von Syfy//The Asylum//Battlefield Earth oder was sonst so auf Tele5 läuft ist


Dann dürfte dir wohl entgangen sein, was die Definition einer Meinung ist. 
Dieser Film hat entgegen den deinen angegebenen schlechten Filmen ein Budget von mehreren hundert Millionen und muss daher auch mit anderen Maßstäben bewertet werden und hier fällt er einfach so ab, das er wie ein B Movie wirkt. 
Wie gesagt mein Empfinden, wenn ihr dir gefällt solls mir recht sein. Gibt dir trotzdem nicht das recht mich zu beleidigen.
.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir den direkt am Mittwoch angeschaut, in 3D mit HFR, sprich 48fps.
Technisch ein absolutes Meisterwerk. Die Bildqualität und Bildgewalt hat mich sehr begeistert. Obwohl ich mich ein bisschen in Animation auskenne, und häufig in Filmen eine ungefähre Ahnung habe, wie das bewerkstelligt wurde, konnte ich beim Hobbit annähernd nie erkennen, wo die animierten Bereiche im Bild anfingen, und wo sie aufhörten. Der wahnsinns aufwand der dort betrieben wurde, macht sich absolut bemerkbar. Ob die 48FPS wirklich einen unterschied machen, könnte ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich ihn auch in 3D mit 24fps gesehen habe, und auch in 2D. Allgemein hasse ich 3D wie die Pest, aber hier wurde das schön eingesetzt.
Die Action war vom Stil her wesentlich "moderner" und weniger episch als der Herr der Ringe. Viele spektakuläre Kamerafahrten und schnelle Schnitte machten die Action viel lebhafter. 
Obwohl der Film 3 Stunden dauert, hab' ich mich nie gelangweilt. Es gibt auch wesentlich mehr Witz als bei dem Herr der Ringe, und Bilbo spricht erstaunlich modern, nicht so wie im Buch. Aber viele Dialoge wurden sehr genau nach dem Buch gemacht. Als deutlich wurde, dass nun Gollum gleich auftaucht, ging auch ein raunen durchs Kino  
Ich finde es auch gut, dass es 3 Teile geworden sind. Die vielen Charaktere und die ganze Welt braucht nun mal seine Zeit, um sich zu entwickeln und vernünftig dargestellt zu werden. Bei Harry Potter wurde viele Bücher ja pervers runtergebrochen, zu Collagen von Highlights aus den Büchern. Bei den meisten Harry Potter Filmen hätte man auch gut 2-3 Teile rausbringen können, um den ganzen Charakteren und Orten die Zeit zu geben sich zu entwickeln, die sie verdient hätten. 

Insgesamt eine 9/10. Technisch und von der Inszenierung her großartig,  und die Geschichte ist schön umgesetzt. Aber für 10/10 fehlte das gewisse etwas.


----------



## Peter23 (16. Dezember 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Allgemein hasse ich 3D wie die Pest, aber hier wurde das schön eingesetzt.
> *Die Action war vom Stil her wesentlich "moderner" und weniger episch als der Herr der Ringe*. Viele spektakuläre Kamerafahrten und* schnelle Schnitte* machten die Action viel lebhafter.
> Obwohl der Film 3 Stunden dauert, hab' ich mich nie gelangweilt. Es gibt auch *wesentlich mehr Witz* als bei dem Herr der Ringe, und Bilbo *spricht erstaunlich modern*, nicht so wie im Buch. Aber viele Dialoge wurden sehr genau nach dem Buch gemacht. Als deutlich wurde, dass nun Gollum gleich auftaucht, ging auch ein raunen durchs Kino
> Ich finde es auch gut, dass es *3 Teile geworden sind*. Die vielen Charaktere und die ganze Welt braucht nun mal seine Zeit, um sich zu entwickeln und vernünftig dargestellt zu werden. .


 
All das dick markierte empfinde ich als deutlichen Nachteil.


----------



## Peter23 (16. Dezember 2012)

Als Herr der Ringe Fan der die Extended Edition auf einer Backe absitzt war ich von dem Film enttäuscht:

- zu viel Kinderhumor (Der dümmste Satz des Film: "Das sollte reichen!" )

- zu lang

- zu viel CGI, ich fand die alten Orks (Schauspieler mit Maske) überzeugender als diese CGI Ork,

- zu viel Kinderaction (Kampf auf den Holzbrücken, runter fallen, kämpfen, runter fallen und dabei schreien usw.)

Eine schmerzende 6 von 10


----------



## Kratos333 (17. Dezember 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Als Herr der Ringe Fan der die Extended Edition auf einer Backe absitzt war ich von dem Film enttäuscht:
> 
> - zu viel Kinderhumor (Der dümmste Satz des Film: "Das sollte reichen!" )
> 
> ...





Wie zulang? Wie will man auch so eine Epische Story in einem zwei Stunden Film unterbringen? Halte ich für unmöglich und hätte den Film zerstört.


----------



## Vordack (17. Dezember 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Wie zulang? Wie will man auch so eine Epische Story in einem zwei Stunden Film unterbringen? Halte ich für unmöglich und hätte den Film zerstört.


 
Es ist einfach so daß er für ein 250 Seiten Buch viel zu lang ist. Die Story in dem Buch würde nie reichen um so ein monumentales Filmwerk auszufüllen. Deswegen hat Jackson auch sehr viel "hinzugedichtet", allerdings aus Tolkiens anderen Werken. Ereignisse die im Buch nur beiläufig erwähnt werden bekommen im Film eine ganz andere Rolle.

Daher ist es nur logisch daß manche den Film als zu lang empfinden.


----------



## meisterYoda (17. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem Motto "Egal was sie schreiben, hauptsache sie schreiben deine Namen richtig" - Es heist nicht Fran Welsh sondern Fran Walsh. 
Die dreifache Oscar-Preisträgerin ist auch kein Mann oder gar mehrer Autoren gleichzeitig("Für Peter Jackson und seinen Co-Autoren Fran Welsh reichte das natürlich nicht aus.").

"Filme von Till Schweiger dürfen Journalisten nicht vor dem Start nicht sehen, (...)"
- Aha. 

Informiert euch mal.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2012)

Also wir waren heute drin (also von gestern bis heute ^^) und waren alle zufrieden. 

Gerade weil ich schon einige Kritiken gelesen hatte, habe ich meine Erwartungen aber heruntergeschraubt. 

Hätte ich aber nicht gebraucht. Ich habe am Ende gedacht - "Ah gute Stelle für die Pause." - Das er da schon zu Ende war hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Der Einstieg ist genau richtig - er wird sich Zeit genommen (was bei 3 Filmen für das Buch auch "über" ist) und man wird erstmal in diese "Hobbit" Haltung gebracht. Es ist gemütlich, ruhig und vorhersehbar. Und dann BANG - ist die Bude voll und am nächsten Tag ist man schon unterwegs. 

Ab da geht es dann doch schon permanent mit Action los. Kaum ruhe und immer passiert was. K.a. wie man da von Längen sprechen kann. Außer dem Kampf in der Orkstadt, das war mir auch zu viel gefallen und gebrülle - zudem glaube ich das es da auch mit der Brille usw. schon sehr anstregend war diese schnellen Bilder noch zu erfassen. 

Ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden aus dem Film gekommen und freue mich einfach nur auf nächstes Jahr. Das Highlight war aber sicherlich Bilbo und Gollum. Genial gespielt 

Zur Technik kann ich nix sagen, da unser Kino leider nur 24FPS anbieten konnte (begrenzte Menge an Kopien, das Kino wäre ausgestattet gewesen). Die 3D Effekte fand ich aber sehr gut eingesetzt und man hat "da kommt was auf dich zugeflogen"-Effekte sparsam eingesetzt, dadurch kam es da nicht zu Ermüdungserscheinungen. 

Freue mich schon auf die Extended BR - wird es ja hoffentlich geben 

*9/10* (es kommt eben nicht ganz an die Faszination eines HDR heran, daher 1 Punkt Abzug )


----------



## Zerth (18. Dezember 2012)

Mich wundert, das sich noch niemand über die Darstellung der Größenverhältnisse gestört hat. Eigentlich ist der Düsterwald gigantisch.  Im Buch braucht die Gruppe ein halbes Jahr für die Reise durch den Wald. Aber im Film schaut man am Ende von den Nebelbergen zum Erebor, vielleicht ein Tagesmarsch maximal. Genau wie Radagast: Wie kann er in dieser kurzen Zeit vom Düsterwald auf die westliche Seite des Nebelgebirges kommen? Da geht das Gefühl der "Größe" verlohren. 

Auch ein Punkt: Gandalf wird eher als underdog dargestellt. Dabei ist er als eine Art Engel wesentlich älter als alle Elben. Das kommt nicht wirklich rüber. 

Aber die Darstellung des Erebor hat mir richtig gut gefallen, um mal was positives zu sagen. Sehr guter Film insgesamt. 



Peter23 schrieb:


> - zu viel Kinderhumor (Der dümmste Satz des Film: "Das sollte reichen!" )


 Hätte man sich sparen können, stimmt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Dezember 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Mich wundert, das sich noch niemand über die Darstellung der Größenverhältnisse gestört hat. Eigentlich ist der Düsterwald gigantisch.  Im Buch braucht die Gruppe ein halbes Jahr für die Reise durch den Wald. Aber im Film schaut man am Ende von den Nebelbergen zum Erebor, vielleicht ein Tagesmarsch maximal. Genau wie Radagast: Wie kann er in dieser kurzen Zeit vom Düsterwald auf die westliche Seite des Nebelgebirges kommen? Da geht das Gefühl der "Größe" verlohren.
> 
> Auch ein Punkt: Gandalf wird eher als underdog dargestellt. Dabei ist er als eine Art Engel wesentlich älter als alle Elben. Das kommt nicht wirklich rüber.
> 
> ...


 
Die Probleme hatte ja auch schon Herr der Ringe und ich bin der Meinung, dass sie im Film einfach nur verdammt schwer umzusetzen ohne das dies irgendwie plump kommt.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Die Probleme hatte ja auch schon Herr der Ringe und ich bin der Meinung, dass sie im Film einfach nur verdammt schwer umzusetzen ohne das dies irgendwie plump kommt.


 
Jup, ich denke da muss man bei Filmen Abstriche hinnehmen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Dezember 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Auch ein Punkt: Gandalf wird eher als underdog dargestellt. Dabei ist er als eine Art Engel wesentlich älter als alle Elben. Das kommt nicht wirklich rüber.


Er ist zwar Engel (oder Halbgott), aber in Mittelerde seit jeher quasi inkognito als "der graue Wanderer" (Mithrandir) unterwegs.
Lediglich im Kampf gegen den Balrog und durch seine Wiedergeburt deutet sich an, daß er mehr ist als ein durchschnittlicher Bewohner Mittelerdes.


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

So, hab ihnm auch gesehen und für gut befunden. Ausser dieser große Ork-Häuptling, da musste ich unweigerlich an Jar-Jar-Binx denken


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Dezember 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Als Herr der Ringe Fan der die Extended Edition auf einer Backe absitzt war ich von dem Film enttäuscht:
> - zu lang
> - zu viel CGI, ich fand die alten Orks (Schauspieler mit Maske) überzeugender als diese CGI Ork,
> - zu viel Kinderaction (Kampf auf den Holzbrücken, runter fallen, kämpfen, runter fallen und dabei schreien usw.)


 
Die Logik sehe ich grade nicht, die Extendeed Edition vom Herr der Ringe ist in Ordnung, aber der Hobbit ist zu lang?? 
Außerdem fände ich es schlecht, wenn die Story und die Charaktere mehr zusammengepresst worden wären. Dann endet das wie Harry Potter, wo nur noch die spektakulärsten Szenen im Buch aneinander gereiht werden...

Die Orks waren größtenteils ja nach wie vor Schauspieler mit Masken. Aber der Ork König, oder Trolle, waren CGI, aber die Trolle waren im Herr der Ringe ja auch schon CGI. Und die CGIs waren größtenteils gar nicht mehr als solche zu erkennen. 

Im letzten Punkt stimme ich dir zu, die Szene in der Orkhöhle war in der Tat etwas albern, von der Action her.
Aber das tat dem Film keinen Abbruch


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Die Logik sehe ich grade nicht, die Extended Edition vom Herr der Ringe ist in Ordnung, aber der Hobbit ist zu lang??


Herr der Ringe: 1568 Seiten
Der kleine Hobbit:  336 Seiten

Sprich: Beim HdR werden pro Stunde Film über hundert Seiten verfilmt; demnach müßte der Inhalt des kleinen Hobbits in 3 Stunden abgefrühstückt sein.


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe: 1568 Seiten
> Der kleine Hobbit:  336 Seiten
> 
> Sprich: Beim HdR werden pro Stunde Film über hundert Seiten verfilmt; demnach müßte der Inhalt des kleinen Hobbits in 3 Stunden abgefrühstückt sein.


 
...wenn Der Hobbit (Film )nur auf dem Werk "Der Hobbit" (Buch) basieren würde. Da Jackson aber diverse andere Erzählungen von Tolkien mit in die Geschichte mit einfliessen lässt kann man nur schätzen auf wie viele Seiten das Werk "Der Hobbit" (Film) basiert


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Im letzten Punkt stimme ich dir zu, die Szene in der Orkhöhle war in der Tat etwas *albern, von der Action her*.
> Aber das tat dem Film keinen Abbruch


Das war beim HdR-Film ja auch schon.
Ich denke z.B. an Legolas, wie er die eine Kante an der Treppe mit einem Schild "runterslided". Sowas wäre - sofern ich mich erinnere - im Buch auch nicht vorgekommen (oder ich erinnere mich nicht daran).
Ich fand schon HdR teilweise albern und zu kindgerecht (ja, trotz der fiesen Orks!). In meinem Kopf war HdR immer düsterer und brutaler. Aber so hat halt jeder, der das Glück hatte die Trilogie VOR den Filmen zu lesen, wie ich, so sein eigenes Kopfkino und ein Film wird dem niemals gerecht.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...wenn Der Hobbit (Film )nur auf dem Werk "Der Hobbit" (Buch) basieren würde. Da Jackson aber diverse andere Erzählungen von Tolkien mit in die Geschichte mit einfliessen lässt kann man nur schätzen auf wie viele Seiten das Werk "Der Hobbit" (Film) basiert



ja, nicht nur das beim Hobbit jetzt auch andere Ereignisse mit rein fließen, wie die Schlacht um Dol Guldur von denen man nur so Rückblickend im HdR erfahren hat und dann die ganzen Rückblenden, die man im Buch schnell abhandelt
Auch darf man nicht vergessen, das im HdR auch viele Seiten übersprungen wurden, das dauert ja auch Ewigkeiten bis Frodo dann aus dem Auenland aufbricht und dann wird eigentlich der ganze Teil von der Bockenburger Fähre bis die ans Tor von Bree klopfen übersprungen, ebenso das letzte Abenteuer wenn die dann das Auenland befreien und aus den beiden Episoden könnte man auch bestimmt wieder so je 90min Film rausholen


----------



## Mothman (27. Dezember 2012)

Im Buch "Herr der Ringe" wurde ja schon alleine das Lembas-Brot seitenlang detailgenau beschrieben und z.B. Lutz (das Pony) kam im Film auch kaum vor. Im Buch wird dem auch mehr Beachtung geschenkt. 
Es wurde vieles gekürzt. Aber auch logisch. So genau erklären braucht man für so einen Film nicht. Das würde sonst 24 Stunden lang werden oder so.


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...ebenso das letzte Abenteuer wenn die dann das Auenland befreien und aus den beiden Episoden könnte man auch bestimmt wieder so je 90min Film rausholen



Na dann wissen wir ja was Jackson für die Zeit nach dem Hobbit geplant hat


----------



## Zerth (27. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe: 1568 Seiten
> Der kleine Hobbit:  336 Seiten
> 
> Sprich: Beim HdR werden pro Stunde Film über hundert Seiten verfilmt; demnach müßte der Inhalt des kleinen Hobbits in 3 Stunden abgefrühstückt sein.


Allerdings hält sich der HdR - vor allem im ersten Drittel - mit hunderten Seiten Belanglosigkeiten, Landschaftsbeschreibungen etc. auf. Im Hobbit ist die Handlung viel dichter.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Allerdings hält sich der HdR - vor allem im ersten Drittel - mit hunderten Seiten Belanglosigkeiten, Landschaftsbeschreibungen etc. auf. Im Hobbit ist die Handlung viel dichter.


 
ja, ein Bonus wenn man ein Kinderbuch verfilmt, da kann man sich nicht so sehr auslassen und man sieht den Unterschied Film Buch, bei einem Buch muss man eine Stadt beschreiben, im Film kann man diese einfach zeigen


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Allerdings hält sich der HdR - vor allem im ersten Drittel - mit hunderten Seiten Belanglosigkeiten, Landschaftsbeschreibungen etc. auf. Im Hobbit ist die Handlung viel dichter.


 
Für die Einen sind das Belanglosigkeiten, für die Anderen ergeben diese Beschreibungen ein besseres Bild der Welt.


----------



## TheChicky (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab ihn neulich auch gesehn, in 3D HFR

-War kurzweilig (im Gegensatz zu HDR, der teilweise doch sehr langatmig war)
-optisch überwiegend sehr beeindruckend
-kein nerviger Frodo mit seinem ewig leidenden Gesichtsausdruck
-kein nerviger Gollum, der schon in HDR viel zu viele und langatmige Szenen hatte. Seine Szene diesmal ist cool!
-kein nerviges ständiges Geschwafel über den einen Ring
-85% exzellente SpecialEffects, 10-15% unerklärlich schlechte. Da ist wohl die Zeit ausgegangen...
-die Musik besteht nur aus Zitaten von altbekanntem, ich habe bis auf die Zwergenlieder kein neues Motiv vernommen. Enttäuschend.
-toll inszeniert
-super räumlicher Tiefeneffekt, keine Unschärfe in den Actionszenen, das ist der Vorteil von HFR
-erstklassige Ausstattung und Kostüme, viel Liebe zum Detail.
-die ersten 10 Minuten - die Vorgeschichte - sind wieder der Wahnsinn. Die Rückblenden zu den Schlachten ebenso.
-die Orks sind nach wie vor die schlechtesten und harmlosesten Kämpfer aller Zeiten. Tausende von ihnen schaffen es nicht, wenigstens einen Zwerg auch nur ernsthaft zu verletzen. So kommt keine Spannung auf.
-es gibt außer dem Zwergenreich und dem Drachen einfach nichts Neues in diesem Film zu sehen. Keine Überaschungen, keine AHA Effekte.
-die Charaktere der Zwerge sind äußerst oberflächlich und unintressant
-tolle Kamera
-die Actionszenen sind oft hanebüchen, albern und unglaubwürdig (kleiner Zwerg schleudert doppelt so schwere Orks mit einem Axtstreich durch die Luft) aber auch sehr toll anzuschauen!

Fazit: lange nicht perfekt, in fast jedem Aspekt Mängel, aber in seiner Gesamtheit ein wirklich toller Film, den man unbedingt im Kino gesehen haben sollte, mit 3D und HFR. Dafür ist Kino gemacht. Hat mir besser gefallen als HDR, da alles nervige weggelassen wurde.


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> -kein nerviges ständiges Geschwafel über den einen Ring


Ähm - der Herr der Ringe handelt nun mal in erster Linie von dem Einen Ring - das jetzt anzumeckern, ist als ob man ein Star Wars ohne Jedi und Lichtschwerter haben wollte ...



> -die Musik besteht nur aus Zitaten von altbekanntem, ich habe bis auf die Zwergenlieder kein neues Motiv vernommen.


Daß der Score aus einzelnen musikalischen Themen (eingängige Melodien) zusammengesetzt ist, ist dir aber schon klar?

Da ist es absolut logisch, daß zB das Ring- und das Auenland-Thema wieder aufgegriffen werden - wenn dem nicht so wäre, wäre ein stilistischer Bruch vorhanden.



> -die Orks sind nach wie vor die schlechtesten und harmlosesten Kämpfer aller Zeiten.


Nun ja, es sind halt keine Uruk-Hai und nur durch ihre Anzahl und Hinterhalte wirklich gefährlich.



> -es gibt außer dem Zwergenreich und dem Drachen einfach nichts Neues in diesem Film zu sehen. Keine Überraschungen, keine AHA Effekte.


Radagast, die Steinriesen, der Drache, der mal eben die Zwergenstadt einnimmt, der Ursprung des Zwists zwischen Elben und Zwergen, Zwergenlieder, ...


----------



## stawacz (27. Dezember 2012)

also ich fand den hobbit auch super,,hab aber gestern noch mal die gefährten gesehen und muss sagen,,der hobbit kommt an herr der ringe nich ran,,dazu is die storry von HDR einfach zu episch,trostlos,düster.auch stören mich beim HDR die 3 std film gar nich,,der hobbit kam mir hingegen etwas langatmig vor,zwanzig min weniger hätten dem film auch nich schlecht getan,,,allein szenen wie die gruppe durch die landschaft zieht,und wo die kamera totale von oben oft zum einsatz kommt,,die hab ich im hobbit mehrmals gesehen und das zieht das ganze wie kaugummi...auch fand ich ihn irgendwo schon zu witzig,was wohl an den zwergen selbst liegt.ich find die ganze anspielungen und vernüpfungen super,,nur im gesamten steht der film deutlich hinterm HDR,,


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2012)

naja, es wird irgendwie oft der Humor bemängelt, aber ich weiß nicht, so in Anbetracht dessen das die Vorlage eigentlich ein Kinderbuch ist relativiert sich das ganze, immerhin will man auch der Vorlage entsprechen und von daher muss man schon einen Spagat finden


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir den Film heute angeschaut - anfangs waren einige Szenen dabei, die mir persönlich ein wenig zu kindisch waren. Das Buch habe ich gelesen, hatte damals aber nicht so eine kindliche Vorstellung von dem Ganzen bzw. kam es mir jetzt nicht wirklich wie ein Kinderbuch vor.

Der Film hat dann aber noch deutlich angezogen und hat mich sehr gut unterhalten. 
Die ~ 3 Stunden sind wie im Flug vergangen und ich möchte eigentlich auch nichts davon missen. Mag es lieber, wenn etwas detaillierter und länger gezeigt wird und nicht, wenn alles so ratzfatz abgehandelt wird.
Habe ehrlich gesagt auch kein Problem damit, dass man den Hobbit in 3 Filmen unterbringt - bin sogar der Meinung, das tut ihm gut und ich hoffe mal, dass es auch von diesem Werk wieder eine extended edition geben wird.

9/10


----------



## TheChicky (28. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> > Ähm - der Herr der Ringe handelt nun mal in erster Linie von dem Einen Ring - das jetzt anzumeckern, ist als ob man ein Star Wars ohne Jedi und Lichtschwerter haben wollte ...
> 
> 
> Ich rede von Dialogen und nicht von Handlungsinhalten. In HDR geht es in gefühlt jedem zweite Dialog um den bösen bösen Ring. Das war für mich schon nach kurzer Zeit langweilig und unintressant, da es sich inhaltlich auch ständig wiederholt hat und nichts neues hinzugefügt hat. Und substanzlose Dialoge um immer die selbe Sache finde ich einfach nur gäähn!
> ...


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Aha...und sonst? Etwas sehr spärlich wenn du schon die eher peinlichen zwergenlieder und Radagast als Neuheit anpreisen musst


Es ging darum, was neu sei - und Radagast und Zwergenlieder sind nun mal neu.
_Peinliche _Zwergenlieder hab ich nicht gehört.
Und daß jemand, der Jahrzehnte/-Hunderte nur unter Tieren lebt, etwas sonderbar wird, ist in dem Sinne ganz normal. Wenn Radagast so vernünftig wie Elrond gewesen wäre, wäre das a) langweilig und b) unrealistisch. (Ja, auch in Fantasy gibt es Maßstäbe für Realismus)


Abgesehen davon verstehe ich die oft auftretende Argumentationskette _"Das ist für Kinder" => "Das ist schlecht"_ nicht wirklich.
_Der kleine Hobbit_ ist nun mal ein Kinderbuch - logisch, daß sich davon auch was in den Film niederschlägt.
Und ich bin froh, daß noch genug Kind in mir ist, daß ich über sowas wie_ "Na und? Das sind mexikanische Rennhasen!"_* lachen konnte. 

Immer nur meckern und zum Lachen auf den Tusch warten zu müssen oder in den Keller zu gehen ist auf Dauer ja auch langweilig.  

* sinngemäß, kann mich an die genaue Formulierung nicht erinnern


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

das waren natürlich Rhosgobel-Karninchen


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das waren natürlich Rhosgobel-Karninchen


 
Hehe, ich fands auch lustig


----------



## stawacz (28. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler



wo ich auch lachen musste war bei der stelle mit den trollen,als gandalf auftaucht....wer is dat denn xd


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (6. Januar 2013)

Hab auch das Buch gelesen und find, das der Film für die doch recht (in meinen Augen) erzählerisch primitive Vorlage (Da nunmal doch eher ein Kinderbuch) relativ erwachsen geworden ist. Der Humor ist super getroffen und das was als Albernheit verschrien wird gehört zum dem Buch dazu. Das die Figur des Radagast mit eingebaut wurde fand ich absolut klasse. Mir und meinen Freunden war dieser Charakter mit am sympathischten. Zu langatmig kann eine schöne Geschichte für mich auch kaum sein. Ich bin auch sehr detailverliebt und hab es gern wenn Inhalte etwas mehr ausgebaut werden als es standardmäßig der Fall ist. Werde mir die Extended Version wohl auch jeden Fall holen.
Einzig das wie schon angesprochen einige CGI Effekte nicht ganz optimal waren (ein Bruchteil) wäre zu bemängeln, tut dem Ganzen aber insgesamt keinen Abbruch. Toller Film, sehr gutes Kinoerlebnis.
Habe heute auch "Life of Pi" geschaut (Sehr guter Film) und muss sagen das ich das HFR schon vermisst habe. Der Film hätte auch an vielen Stellen davon profitiert, die leider gewohnt etwas unschwarf wirkten. (Man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell an die guten neuen Verbesserungen^^)


----------



## Worrel (6. Januar 2013)

@"Peinliche Zwergenlieder":
Beide *Zwergenlieder* sind auch so im Buch zu finden, so daß davon auszugehen ist, daß die Texte 1:1 von Tolkien übernommen wurden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich fand den Film sehr stimmungsvoll. Man fühlt sich gleich wieder in die Welt von Tolkien reingezogen - jedenfalls in die Jackson Version davon  Einzelne eher misslungene CGI Effekte sind mir egal, solang das Gesamtbild stimmt, und das tut es meiner Meinung nach.
Schwächen hat der Film eher erzählerisch, 



Spoiler



vor allem im letzten Drittel, in dem dann eine Kampfszene an die nächste gehängt wird, nur unterbrochen von der (schön erzählten) Gollumepisode. Das war dann doch eher etwas mau.


----------

